# White ventral tips...?



## JustKeepSwimming (May 25, 2011)

I got a blue Deltatail betta just two days ago, and yesterday I noticed he had white tips on his two fins near his head. (Ventrals?) Though I may just be an overly-concerned fish-mother, they seem to have gotten bigger today. He looks perfectly healthy otherwise, and is eating fine. 
This is my first betta, so I'm not sure what to expect. This hasn't happened to any of my other fish.


----------



## Ethan (Dec 3, 2010)

It would help if you had pics. Are you sure it isn't just kind of a illusion that his fins are getting bigger? They could be swollen..............btw do you mean pectoral fins? Anyhow white pectorals if that's what your talking about doesn't really sound right they should be basically cellophane/clear..........if your talking about his ventrals that could be just natural coloring. In either case fins getting bigger in only one day doesn't sound right.


Here is the anatomy of a betta

http://www.bubblenest.net/anatomy.html


----------



## iheartmybettas (Jan 31, 2011)

Here is an anatomy chart










I have a blue betta that has ventral fins with white tips. Totally normal. 

Pectoral fins can be any range of colors. One of my HMs has green ones.

A picture would be good though just so we can make sure!


----------



## JustKeepSwimming (May 25, 2011)

Yes, I mean the ventrals. And the fins aren't growing, the white is. (But I'm sure now that was just an illusion.) However, I did some browsing on this site and found many similar threads, all saying that it's just a marking. Thank you for your help!


----------

